

Did Apple just ban location based ads? Foursquare/Gowalla in trouble? - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/iphone-location-based-gps-ads

======
alex_c
Coming up soon: all ad-supported iPhone apps will include some sort of
"weather at your location" feature.

I also wonder if this is a way to strike at Google via AdMob...

------
frosty
why will foursquare and gowalla in trouble. Apple's blog clearly says you cant
get user location only for ads but if you are using it for other features you
can get it and use it anyway you like.

------
stevenwei
I don't think this is a huge deal. There's a difference between writing a
location based app that happens to pass along your location information to
your ad network when it requests an ad, and writing an app that has nothing to
do with location, but pulling location data out of the GPS solely so you can
get better targeted advertising rates. The latter may be considered wasteful
use of the GPS.

I don't think this has any implications for Foursquare, Gowalla, or any of the
other half dozen location based apps out there.

~~~
jfarmer
I guess. Rules like this just result in a game of whack-a-mole, especially
when it directly impacts a developer's bottom line.

Every FB game has a "gifting" feature for the same reason, no matter how
incongruous it is. The same will happen here: people will just add
lightweight, potentially irrelevant features, that require location.

------
jasonwilk
The ads worked just fine today. From my understanding of the article, neither
company is in trouble.

